# CFB Trenton-700 MedA flight March 1976



## Lonemonk (25 Jul 2008)

Greetings all.

I'm new a new forum member; I was an Airforce brat from 1976-1991.
(Trenton, Borden, Masset, Gagetown, Trenton, Esquimalt)

I have a few questions for any ex-airforce people around here from 1970's.  In particular, I'm interested to know any information anyone may have about some training flights from CFB Trenton. The name of the exercise was 700 Med A. The Aircraft was a CC-137 (I believe it was 13701), It was a flight around the world, with the following stops:

Trenton - Vancouver
Vancouver - Hawaii
Hawaii - Fiji
Fiji - Sydney
Sydney - KL Malaysia
KL - Bangkok
Bangkok - Sri Lanka
Sri Lanka - Darussalam Pakistan
Darussalam - Nairobi
Nairobi - Accra (Ghana)
Accra - Las Palmas
Las Palmas - Trenton

According to his non-pilot flight log, the departure date was March 26, 1976. Log book indicates 62.3 hours total flight time. I suspect this flight was done over the course of a few weeks or a month. 

In the past 10 years or so, I have become addicted to flight simulation, and have performed this same flight on 3 separate ocassions, but now I'd like to know a few more of the whys and wherefores of this particular exercise. Unfortunately, my dear step-dad is no longer with us, so I can't ask him.

Anyone with info please respond, whether here, or to my personal email if need be.

Thanks everyone!

Scott Bennett
Victoria, BC
Email: lonemonk@shaw.ca


----------



## armyvern (25 Jul 2008)

Sounds like one of the trainer flights that was used also as a reward trip for "deserving service persons."

One of the WOs I work with once was recognized as "deserving service person" for the year and quite enjoyed participating in a flight much like the one you have detailed below. He's got pics from their stops around the world in a photo album on his desk , but IIRC it lasted only a week or so.

One of the old dinosaur AF types (Loachman - I'm thinking you - eerily  ) could probably help you out with this quest for knowledge.


----------



## Lonemonk (25 Jul 2008)

I think you're dead-on with that analysis, as I did sense when he talked about the opportunity for such a flight it was quite an honour and there was only a handful of people from the entire base in attendance. He came back with many artifacts from distant lands, and the same kind of photos as you describe.

With the cost-cutting of recent decades (not to mention the current price of fuel), I wonder what deserving individuals get now for a 'reward'. Probably a gift-certificate for a dinner at Wendy's. (Or, if you've actually been *bad*, Arby's)


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 Jul 2008)

> . . . The name of the exercise was 700 Med A . . .



Are you assuming this from an entry in the Duty/Mission or the Remarks columns of his DND 417.  I can't remember what those training missions were called but I recollect that these flights usually included medical personnel who may have been selected on a deserving basis (but there to provide medical coverage) and may have been manifested as crew.  Perhaps the entry is a poorly handwritten "711 Med A" the MOC for Medical Assistant; aeromedevac qualified Med As would have had a flying log book.  What was your stepfather's job in the air force?  I have a similiar notation on one of the entries in mine; I can't remember why I wrote it up that way, but I have known some who (contrary to instr) noted every flight they took whether they were crew or not.



> With the cost-cutting of recent decades (not to mention the current price of fuel), I wonder what deserving individuals get now for a 'reward'.



This may be one way.
http://www.snowbirds.dnd.ca/site/newsroom/newsroom_e.asp?cat=3&id=267


> Corporal Simon Gauvin, *deserving service member* from the Royal 22e Regiment du Canada, CFB Valcartier, prepares for a CT-114 Tutor flight with Snowbird 6, Captain Sean Hanson.



CFAO 20-26 -- SERVICE AIRLIFT -TRANSPORTATION OF PERSONNEL ON ATG ROUTE TRAINER, SPECIAL AND TRAINING FLIGHTS


> ANNEX A -- ROUTE TRAINER FLIGHTS -DESERVING MEMBERS GENERAL
> 1.     Members of the Regular Force, other than officers, may be nominated
> for route trainer flights.  They will be selected on the basis of merit and
> authorized as duty passengers.
> ...


----------



## Lonemonk (26 Jul 2008)

Yes, the log book is DND 417 (Aircrew other than pilot). His printing is too precise to be a typo. Duty/Mission column is where 700 Med A is specified. He was a medic assigned always to the base hospital. The log book is full of other air evac duties on-board. Many of them are to pick up canadian personnel from foreign bases, or back and forth between Trenton and NDMC, Lahr, North Bay, Halifax. This round the world thing is the only Duty not designated as Air Evac. A handful of years later, he was put in charge of air medevac coordination, and didn't fly anymore. Actually, now that i look at it, this flight is his third to last. Commissioned in early 80's, he was desk-bound base hospital administration.

Glad to hear there are still opportunities for recognition, I was worried that simply wasn't done anymore. I've heard unconfirmed stories about some pilots having trouble getting enough hours. 

I miss the days as a youngster hopping a flight to Vancouver a few times per year. Nothing like having an entire Herc or 137 cabin esstentially to ones' self. Not to mention almost always getting a chance to spend much of the time in the jumpseat.

Thanks for the insight.


----------

